# Curtis 123x controllers throttle ground question



## BriggTrim (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi....I bought brand modern Curtis 1236-6406 controller from ebay to my ev venture (70's Scaled down), but I can not get it running. Any offer assistance would be exceedingly acknowledged, I think this would be best gathering to ask. I have PC get to to controller in OEM mode. There appear to be a few kind of VCL program preprogrammed in controller. Connected are blunder codes, to begin with one is steady and moment comes when throttle is pressed. Should engine run indeed on the off chance that there are mistake codes present? Would it be conceivable to evacuate VCL code from controller with 1309/1314 OEM connection? Is there a few data accessible how engine parameter recognizion ought to work?
www.7pcb.com


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

BriggTrim said:


> Hi....I bought brand modern Curtis 1236-6406 controller from ebay to my ev venture (70's Scaled down), but I can not get it running. Any offer assistance would be exceedingly acknowledged, I think this would be best gathering to ask. I have PC get to to controller in OEM mode. There appear to be a few kind of VCL program preprogrammed in controller. Connected are blunder codes, to begin with one is steady and moment comes when throttle is pressed. Should engine run indeed on the off chance that there are mistake codes present? Would it be conceivable to evacuate VCL code from controller with 1309/1314 OEM connection? Is there a few data accessible how engine parameter recognizion ought to work?


I have a hard time decoding your message in full, but I will try my best to offer a suggestion. Since the mystery VCL can be interfering with your setup, it's better to reflash the controller with some generic version of the OS from Curtis that behaves strictly according to their docs. That comes with some cost though - out of the box Curtis doesn't support things like speed and/or acceleration profiles, and even reverse. Then getting that OS image from Curtis is like extracting a CIA agent from a gulag. 

I would have to check the docs on whether present conditions would prevent the setup from working. I think it depends on whether they're warnings or errors, I will follow up on that later.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Here is what I found in the docs :










Bottom line - what happens if a particular fault gets detected depends on the nature of the fault, and also whether the behavior has been overridden by VCL.


----------

